
Why many developers still prefer Objective-C to Swift - mpweiher
https://www.hackingwithswift.com/articles/27/why-many-developers-still-prefer-objective-c-to-swift
======
gressquel
They forgot to mention how much code rewrite you have to so everytime a new
swift version comes out. The bigger the app the more ode and thirs party
dependencies

~~~
yohann305
i second this

~~~
mattschmulen
Completely true for the last two years, however if the last two months are any
indicator things are looking up on this front. The swift 4 update was
relatively painless compared to 2 and 3.

